# Kevin Garnett



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Smoke, but no fire:* The Minnesota Timberwolves visit Dallas tonight, and surely there will be questions about forgotten superstar Kevin Garnett and whether he might be traded before the deadline in February. 

There have been whispers around the league that Garnett could be dealt if things do not go well for the Wolves this season. But the prevailing wisdom is that vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale will be patient and give this group a chance to grow. 

As for thoughts that Garnett would look good in a Mavs uniform, don't get your hopes up. 

The Mavs are thrilled with their chemistry and their personnel and would be extremely wary of tampering with it. In addition, any trade to acquire Garnett would mean jettisoning a lot of the Mavs' future. 

The 6-11 Garnett, however, remains one of the best and most respected players in the league. 

"It doesn't matter if they're on a 10-game winning or losing streak, he always shows up to play," Dirk Nowitzki said. "I've always admired his game, and when you see him off the court, at All-Star games or whatever, he's a great guy. 

"With a guy working that hard, you hate to see a situation where he's not making the playoffs."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It seems annually there is speculation about The Kid, and with each passing year - and a lack of a potential championship - the issue grows more pressing that he must be moved to a) be happy, and b) make your team better.

So what's on your Christmas list, and while we're on the subject - what's in your wallet? :groucho:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> So what's on your Christmas list, and while we're on the subject - what's in your wallet? :groucho:


Is this a plug for "Capital One Visa/Mastercard?"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The speculation will always be there about the possibilities of a KG trade, but it will never happen.

1. KG is too "nice" a guy to ask for it.

2. KG is getting paid.... quite handsomely I might add. In fact, I would argue that T-wolves are OVERPAYING him.

3. T-wolves HAVE BEEN trying to build around KG, so KG can't really blame the management for their lack of desire to win.

4. KG is not getting younger, so his "value" will only go...... down.

I can go on and on, but I think you get my point.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is this a plug for "Capital One Visa/Mastercard?"


Definitely not, but it would take a nice line of credit to get KG.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

[strike]Dirk > KG[/strike]

Dirk's team >> KG's team


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I think KG should go to the Lakers.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> I think KG should go to the Lakers.


The national media is crying for a big market team to take him, but notice they never mention the Mavs as a viable option...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> The national media is crying for a big market team to take him, but notice they never mention the Mavs as a viable option...


tbh i dont want him on the mavs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> tbh i dont want him on the mavs.


I do!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd trade Dirk for him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd trade Dirk for him.


I sure felt that way up until a couple of years ago - when the chemistry of the Mavs (I just realized it's the hiring of Avery that brought on this feeling) took flight. It seems that even though Dirk isn't that dominate (read: angry) player that I always wished he'd become, the Mavs have come together in a way that uses Dirk's talents.

That being said, I don't know that Garnett's talent couldn't be plugged in here just the same...next to Josh, wow, quite drooling...but with all the talk about Garnett's years without reward, etc. etc. I don't know if he would catch new life in a Mavs uniform. If he did, I do believe he would show himself to be an upgrade at the 4, simply because of his agility and inside game, not to mention the stronger cast around him. (We would need another shooter of Terry's caliber, imo to replace what is lost in Dirk's absence.)

Any doubt of a HOF induction would become a no-brainer for Garnett.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

C: Dirk
PF: KG
SF: Jho
SG: Jet
PG: Devin

That's just a SICK starting lineup.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

well all I gotta say is, why didnt KG demand the ball at the end of the game last night, instead someone else takes the shot and is rejected by damp. Yall want KG, but think about what we would have to give up for a non factor, all stat player... The Mavs are fine and have BEEN fine without him. You have to think about this, if we had him in the finals last season would we still have lost? I think yes, but fan goggles may blind some of yall to the fact that when KG is needed he doesnt step up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> well all I gotta say is, why didnt KG demand the ball at the end of the game last night, instead someone else takes the shot and is rejected by damp. Yall want KG, but think about what we would have to give up for a non factor, all stat player... The Mavs are fine and have BEEN fine without him. You have to think about this, if we had him in the finals last season would we still have lost? I think yes, but fan goggles may blind some of yall to the fact that when KG is needed he doesnt step up.


...and the same can be (and has been) said about the German, as well. There are a few stars in the League who don't demand the ball constantly, and Dirk and KG happen to be two of them.

Now you can pardon Dirk if he defers to a member of his strong supporting cast - and blame Garnett since his cast isn't as strong - but it's a fine line imo between those who don't want it and the black holes. 

Should KG do more? Is the fact that he doesn't a sign of burnout? That's the question that keeps me from swapping the two players.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> Why didn't Dirk demand the ball more in the Finals last year against the Heat?


:raised_ey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VeN said:


> well all I gotta say is, why didnt KG demand the ball at the end of the game last night, instead someone else takes the shot and is rejected by damp...I think yes, but fan goggles may blind some of yall to the fact that when KG is needed he doesnt step up.


So one instance and nice stats on a bad team means he doesn't step up when needed. There's one undeniable fact about his career. The only time he had an above average team around him, he went to the WCFs. We could win the title with him, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> So one instance and nice stats on a bad team means he doesn't step up when needed. There's one undeniable fact about his career. The only time he had an above average team around him, he went to the WCFs. We could win the title with him, no doubt in my mind.


Nope, our chemistry is very good right now, why mess it up?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Of course this would never happen, but I would do it if it were on the table. Garnett isn't Kobe, he's not going to command a change in philosiphy at all. If anything, he's closer to what AJ wants out of his PF for his system. The first thing he did was force Dirk in more and made him play defense. If you ask me, he was trying to turn him closer to KG's style.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Of course this would never happen, but I would do it if it were on the table. Garnett isn't Kobe, he's not going to command a change in philosiphy at all. If anything, he's closer to what AJ wants out of his PF for his system. The first thing he did was force Dirk in more and made him play defense. If you ask me, he was trying to turn him closer to KG's style.


True, but still comes down to chemistry.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> True, but still comes down to chemistry.


If it's true than we agree that chemistry isn't an issue.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Of course this would never happen, but I would do it if it were on the table. Garnett isn't Kobe, he's not going to command a change in philosiphy at all. If anything, he's closer to what AJ wants out of his PF for his system. The first thing he did was force Dirk in more and made him play defense. If you ask me, he was trying to turn him closer to KG's style.


Agreed, and we shouldn't underestimate how Avery would handle the situation. 

Nellie would call and cry to Cuban that he didn't get Garnett, but Avery did...Cuban would reply that Nellie didn't know how to use a big man, or else they would have made noise with Patrick Ewing in NY, or with CWebb in GS.

Ha Ha. :worthy:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> If it's true than we agree that chemistry isn't an issue.


oops true to the last part of your post. I don't know how long you have been watching Mavericks bball but it has taken us a long time to find this kind of chemistry and even if "Garnett isn't Kobe, he's not going to command a change in philosiphy at all" i still think it would take a while for KG gel in.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> ...and the same can be (and has been) said about the German, as well. There are a few stars in the League who don't demand the ball constantly, and Dirk and KG happen to be two of them.
> 
> Now you can pardon Dirk if he defers to a member of his strong supporting cast - and blame Garnett since his cast isn't as strong - but it's a fine line imo between those who don't want it and the black holes.
> 
> Should KG do more? Is the fact that he doesn't a sign of burnout? That's the question that keeps me from swapping the two players.


but on the other hand its been said numberous times that dirks team >> kg's team. KG SHOULD have the ball, whereas the mavs have quite a few options. so I guess we agree no?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> So one instance and nice stats on a bad team means he doesn't step up when needed. There's one undeniable fact about his career. The only time he had an above average team around him, he went to the WCFs. We could win the title with him, no doubt in my mind.


Yes he went to the WCF, so has Dirk... Hell, Dirk has been there with arguably 2 other capable players around him. Im so tired of the "but the one time.." bs. Somehow I doubt they wouldve beaten the Lakers regarless of whether or not ET got injured... Hes just like Tmac, all the talent but nothin to show for it. All speculation as to what he could do "with a team". Hell, Paul Pierce makes more a presence than KG and the Celts are prolly worse..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> but on the other hand its been said numberous times that dirks team >> kg's team. KG SHOULD have the ball, whereas the mavs have quite a few options. so I guess we agree no?


Well, ok. :biggrin: 

That's the big issue with him (KG), is that if he's the Big Ticket, he should have the ball; but then you get into a personality trait that dictates that he remain a team player, or even a spiritual trait that he remain humble and not take such a dominate role...

...so what to make of all this? I think it boils down to the coach (and GM) who molds the team around him and fashions a gameplan that best utilizes those skills. Yes, I think Avery would better showcase Garnett's skills, but that's probably because he has the roster to take down a small country on a bad day. 

It's not apples to apples with Dirk and KG, that's all I know. :thinking2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VeN said:


> Yes he went to the WCF, so has Dirk... Hell, Dirk has been there with arguably 2 other capable players around him. Im so tired of the "but the one time.." bs.


WHY? It's true, and there's no arguing. There's no opinion even thrown into it. It's fact. The last time KG had an all-star on his team he made the WCFs. It's not BS, and I'm going to leave this topic 'cause it's beating a dead horse, and there's just no use for this debate. 

You'll see when KG gets on a good team though. 



t1no said:


> oops true to the last part of your post. I don't know how long you have been watching Mavericks bball but it has taken us a long time to find this kind of chemistry and even if "Garnett isn't Kobe, he's not going to command a change in philosiphy at all" i still think it would take a while for KG gel in.


Yes, but he's versatile enough to the point that he'll maximize his talents that help the team win
until we gel. It wouldn't take that long anyway IMO.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> WHY? It's true, and there's no arguing. There's no opinion even thrown into it. It's fact. The last time KG had an all-star on his team he made the WCFs. It's not BS, and I'm going to leave this topic 'cause it's beating a dead horse, and there's just no use for this debate.
> 
> You'll see when KG gets on a good team though.
> 
> ...


yea the star will get injured so he'll hafta step up, and then he can use yet another excuse, gj gj. You know why your argument mades no sense? Because youre basically telling me that he and ET are good enough to win a title with just them and scrubs.. If you TRULY TRULY believe that then whatever. I believe that it was a fluke that they even got that far, and ET going down isnt the reason they lost.


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

if it's going to be just a pick up of kg on the mavericks do it but is they trading dirk no there not going to pay kg enough but the rocket's will who will stop them t -mac and kg they need a more tougher team but Yao play so soft *:worthy: aint no stopin that*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

lilbasketball2 said:


> if it's going to be just a pick up of kg on the mavericks do it but is they trading dirk no there not going to pay kg enough but the rocket's will who will stop them t -mac and kg they need a more tougher team but Yao play so soft *:worthy: aint no stopin that*


Wow. That post gives me tired head.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Wow. That post gives me tired head.


It was worse before I edited it. :wahmbulance:


----------

